# Phrag Patti MacHale



## Ron-NY (Mar 6, 2007)

This was my first Phrag in my collection. I have been growing this one for 6 or 7 years.
Phrag pearcei X Phrag sargentianum = Phrag Patti MacHale


----------



## toddybear (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2007)

I just love what pearcei brings to it's hybrids. :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice one. Lots of spots and stripes.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice phrag, love the spots!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice deep reds on the petals!


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 7, 2007)

looks wonderful


----------



## Cinderella (Mar 7, 2007)

very lovely. is this named for Kevin McHale's wife?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> very lovely. is this named for Kevin McHale's wife?


Debbie, I don't have the answer to that...maybe some other members know.


----------

